# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Dubbel zien en duizelig

## torhec

Hoi 

ik heb een aantal maanden geleden een lichte TIA gehad .
maar heb sindsdien soms last van het gevoel dat ik duizelig/of flauwvallen heb met een daarbij raar gevoel in mijn hoofd.
Nu had ik gisteren toen ik op visite was bij kennisssen weer dat ik een aantal minuten dubbel zag met een raar gevoel in mijn hoofd. 

Graag advies

----------


## jolanda27

Torhec,
Ik kan zo niet bepalen wat dit kan zijn, maar gezien dat je pas een TIA hebt gehad lijkt het mij toch beter om even naar je huisarts te gaan hiermee. Die kan beter inschatten of dit daar mee te maken heeft.
Sterkte en beterschap.

----------


## sietske763

het kunnen rest verschijnselen zijn na een TIA, maar zoals jolanda al zegt,
alleen een dokter kan dit bevestigen of een andere verklaring geven,
succes!

----------


## Flogiston

Het kunnen restverschijnselen zijn zoals sietske763 zegt, maar het kunnen ook de eerste verschijnselen zijn die wijzen op de _volgende_ TIA. Bijvoorbeeld een lekkend bloedvat - ben je daarop gescand na je vorige TIA?

Reden genoeg dus om naar de dokter te gaan, lijkt me.

----------


## gerard1977

Heb je een TIA gehad en je gaat plotseling ook dubbelzien dan is het altijd noodzaak om snel medisch gecontroleerd te worden. Zowel de TIA als het dubbelzien zijn voortekenen van potentieel levensbedreigende omstandigheden in de hersenen. Lees hier verder over de TIA en herseninfarct, maar ook het dubbelzien:
*Hoe ontstaat een beroerte of herseninfarct?*
*Hoe wordt diplopie (dubbelzien) veroorzaakt?*

----------

